# Elkay sink



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Went to connect the drain work for a customer that had their countertops replaced by HD. This is what the outlet of the sink looked like. Has an insinkerator disposal flange for an outlet. Receives the bottom half of the mounting ring. Problem is, it seems to take a special basket strainer on the non disposal side. I don't really see an advantage to doing this, other than for Elkay when you have to buy their strainer. Leaking disposal flanges are pretty rare IMO.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wtf...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That will give me another reason to tell customers not to buy..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I would have made them return it or buy another garbage disposal:thumbup:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I would have made them return it or buy another garbage disposal:thumbup:


Undermount sink already installed and drilled through for the soap dispenser. They sold him two strainers with it, but he only needed one because of the disposal. I told him to keep the second strainer and not return it. In a year or two when Elkay decides that this is a failed project and stops making this sink, he will be screwed on the strainer. Will have to replace the sink over a leaking basket strainer if he doesn't have the special one some day.

Now a second disposal would be another thing that I don't think I've ever seen on a sink!!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Went to connect the drain work for a customer that had their countertops replaced by HD. This is what the outlet of the sink looked like. Has an insinkerator disposal flange for an outlet. Receives the bottom half of the mounting ring. Problem is, it seems to take a special basket strainer on the non disposal side. I don't really see an advantage to doing this, other than for Elkay when you have to buy their strainer. Leaking disposal flanges are pretty rare IMO.


So the basket strainer and disposal anchor came as a part of the sink? Like manufactured into it? WTF? I can't see why they would do that, either.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What if the customer wants the disposal on the other side of the sink??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What if the customer wants the disposal on the other side of the sink??


Whoa whoa whoa, why are you using logic, RJ??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, why are you using logic, RJ??


 I think we now have a valid reason to suspect his account has been hijacked. :laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I think we now have a valid reason to suspect his account has been hijacked. :laughing:


Hyuck hyuck. Whaddya tryin to say, Biz??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

You saying I'm illogical, Biz? Hell, I love drain work. I have to be illogical and insane!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I just put one of the those in last Monday, The strainer is the only catch. Looking into the bowl, it is cleaner looking, the strainer is down in the flange for what would be the G/D, and both bowls are the same so G/D can go either side.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> You saying I'm illogical, Biz? Hell, I love drain work. I have to be illogical and insane!!


Nope, you are most logical. RJ on the other hand? When he expresses common sense and reasoning, we should all be afraid...very afraid. :jester:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Nope, you are most logical. RJ on the other hand? When he expresses common sense and reasoning, we should all be afraid...very afraid. :jester:


Haha. I totally misread that. I gotcha. Can't say I disagree!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlumberDave said:


> I just put one of the those in last Monday, The strainer is the only catch. Looking into the bowl, it is cleaner looking, the strainer is down in the flange for what would be the G/D, and both bowls are the same so G/D can go either side.


Yes, it looks clean. That said, the customer is still locked into a specialty strainer. Not just that, but the repair guy has to know which one to find. Creates headaches without enough appreciable benefit.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Yes, it looks clean. That said, the customer is still locked into a specialty strainer.


Would a regular Big Mouth strainer work. I install them and they look just like the strainer you posted in the pic, unless yours had a longer tailpiece,


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Not sure. I'm not familiar with the Big Mouth strainer. If it has the standard flange though, then I doubt it. If you have one handy, try mounting it to an insinkerator flange. Nothing that I carry standard will work. I have seen strainers with a deep cup like that, but the top flange of the strainer in this case has to fit inside the insinkerator flange. There is no recess in the sink to receive a standard strainer either.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> Not sure.





Letterrip said:


> YouTube Perfect Drain from Elkay
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6DrMJer9wo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Those hands are so clean and...


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Yes, it looks clean. That said, the customer is still locked into a specialty strainer. Not just that, but the repair guy has to know which one to find. Creates headaches without enough appreciable benefit.



Is the customer getting what they want? If its a HD install then they have worked with someone and decided on what they want. 

I've dealt with a few of these jobs following after HD installs and found that the customers were more than happy with what they chose. 

Way I see it is that I don't give a **** what they want done so long as I make money and I don't compromise professional standards. 

The harder it is to find parts mean more billable time. :laughing:


----------

